# IBS worse with menstrual cycle?



## Jen37 (Nov 10, 2011)

To the ladies out there, does anyone else have worsening symptoms when they get their period? I happen to get ALOT of menstrual cramps when I get my period and I believe this makes my intestines feel worse. I am not able to take any type of NSAIDS as I have a bad stomach as well. Tylenol does not really help. Does anyone know of anything else that can help with the bad menstrual cramping??


----------



## Boat (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't know anything that particularly helps, ut I have the same problem. It's agonising.. The worst pain over ever ever had occurs around that time of the month. I usually take codine but it doesn't do a great deal. Feel better x


----------



## texan (Nov 19, 2011)

Jen37 said:


> To the ladies out there, does anyone else have worsening symptoms when they get their period? I happen to get ALOT of menstrual cramps when I get my period and I believe this makes my intestines feel worse. I am not able to take any type of NSAIDS as I have a bad stomach as well. Tylenol does not really help. Does anyone know of anything else that can help with the bad menstrual cramping??


----------



## texan (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes! I have suffered for years with IBS and before I had my hysterectomy, the IBS flares were always 10X worse during that time of the month. I was in so much pain and agony, had to miss work and limit mylife even moreso during that time. The greatest help I found for the pain was to apply heat to my abdomen and lower back whenever possible. A good, old-fashioned hot water bottle works as well as a heating pad. While at work, I'd take my breaks and lunch in an empty office if there was one (I had a great boss) and put the hot water bottle across my abdomen. Another thing that helped me was to wear looser-fitting clothing during that time. Believe me, the less pressure on the abdomen, the better. Slacks with an elastic waist (ok, a little dorky but the point here is comfort) instead of pantyhose and a skirt, etc. There is a product on the market now you can purchase - it is called Therma Care Heat Wrap - comes in many sizes and shapes, and they do have one for abdominal areas. I wish they had these when I was going through that period in my life. I have a good friend who uses them and she says they do provide some relief. You can wear them right under your clothing and the heat lasts for a number of hours. Good luck and blessings to you!


----------



## Jen37 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks Texan for your reply. Yes, the heating pad is my best friend actually. I just dread that time of month! I start feeling the worsening of crampiness 5 days before it even starts, then I suffer for 7 more days and sometimes longer. Really stinks. So I am feeling awful for 2 weeks about out of every month. Never thought I would say this, but I look foward to menopause!! Thanks again for the support, I appreciate it. Blessing's to you as well.


----------



## Jen37 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks Boat, I appreciate the reply. Sorry you deal with this as well. I guess we will just have to wait for menopause


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Moving this to the Women's Health Forum. There you will see a thread entitled "IB & Hormones" thumbtacked to the top. If you read that you will see there is a defnite connection between IBS & Hormones.


----------



## Pinktink (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes I definitely see a worsening of symptoms at that time of the month. Fortunately I am able to take the pill and I just skip the sugar ones so I am not suffering every month. But I know how you feel and it's not much fun! I find that when this happens to me a heat pack and a pack of panadine are pretty good. The doctor also told me that gentle exercise like a short walk will help, I know as if you fell like doing that right. But I have managed to just walk around outside a bit ( still close to toilet then!) and it does help a little. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

I can usually tell when my period is coming because my ibs seems worse... and i seem to like to eat everything to sight..I occasionally get bad stomach ache its many the d thats the problem..


----------



## Katta (Dec 23, 2011)

I find that my cramps don't necessarily get worse, but I have more D episodes. I'm due to start my period today, and I've already been in the bathroom 4 times in the past 2 hours. It's quite frustrating because I have a busy day ahead of me with lots of appointments at work, so I don't have tons of time to be spending in the bathroom. One thing I have noticed, and I'm wondering if anyone else has this problem: when I use tampons, it seems like I get diarrhea more often than if I just use pads. Anyone else? I know my OB once said that my uterus and everything seems to be a bit more towards my back (she said that when I get pregnant, I'll have A LOT of back pain). I wonder if everything being a little off-kilter that it pushes against my intestines more?


----------



## ibssuf (Jan 27, 2012)

YES! My IBS related pain gets much worse when I have my period! True, those heat pads are good but they don't help much....


----------



## MDCA (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes. Mine is awful. Often in tears and hating life for a week.







I don't know what I would do without my heating pad.


----------



## leeniepie (Jan 25, 2012)

yup, i get even more constipated at that time of the month. luckily i can double (or even triple) back my birth controll pills so only deal with it every 6-8 weeks. godsend!if you go to your gp you can get tranexamic and mephanamic (sp?) acid tablets for bad periods. the tranexamic help reduce bleeding and mephanamic are for the pain. i find they also reduce cramping and so make life better all round (inc ibs!) make sure you state normal painkillers dont work.they are safe to take and dont interfere with other meds as far as i know (but check with you gp/pharmacist obviously)


----------

